# The bad thing about my N7...



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Now it seems like my GNex is so damn thick and tiny! (both are not good things, just to clarify)


----------



## n0waybak (Dec 21, 2011)

Hahaha I know how you feel. After I pick up my phone after playing with my tablet, it feels like a little baby.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

A CHUNKY little baby!


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

I agree with the thickness. But the gnex is perfe

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

I think personally its a perfect flow. If you have both nexus devices going from the N7 to Gnex or vice versa is awesome. I'll be surfing the web on my N7 and beam the page to my gnex and on I go. The N7 I wish was a little thinner but for a 4G device (other than the RAZR) its pretty damn thin.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Wait people still use their GNexus after getting their N7?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes...because it's still my phone...


----------



## FranzVz (Jul 19, 2011)

I had the same reaction going from my 3.7" Android phones to my 4.3"...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Wait people still use their GNex after getting their N7?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


lmao this

sent via Rootz app from my Nexus 7


----------



## ridobe (Jun 10, 2011)

My biggest problem is I had an AOKP update for both the N7 and the gnex (including a kernel update) and I didn't know which one to do first! #firstworldproblems


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

sfreemanoh said:


> Yes...because it's still my phone...


Use desk sms to get texts sent to my email and don't receive phone calls too often. Allowing me to make the N7 my main device.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Use desk sms to get texts sent to my email and don't receive phone calls too often. Allowing me to make the N7 my main device.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Good for you...but not all of us are in such wi-fi saturated areas. Like me.


----------



## Maverick0984 (Oct 14, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Use desk sms to get texts sent to my email and don't receive phone calls too often. Allowing me to make the N7 my main device.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You must have large pockets...or don't leave your house ever...


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

sfreemanoh said:


> Good for you...but not all of us are in such wi-fi saturated areas. Like me.


That's actually the one thing I use my phone for which is wireless tethering.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Maverick0984 said:


> You must have large pockets...or don't leave your house ever...


Why do you say that? This device is rather easy to carry around with me. But maybe that's just me.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

wow...the N7 is not large by any means...but it is way too large to fit in my regular sized pockets....but when i put on my MC hammer pants......OH YEAH!!!

MC hammer pants for those under the age of 20


----------

